# vets in france



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

hi all, called in at the vets today to pick up a wormer for the return trip to the uk from france next month, he told me not to bother taking one and just let the vet over there administrate theirs as the cost would be the same ??
any body got any views on this please.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It depends on the French vet.

Some charge astronomical rates for a worming pill, some charge nothing. Last time we were charged €15 inclusive, the time before we were charged €37 I think (not going back to that vet).

Not worth taking your own medication IMHO.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

You will probably get lots of opinions but your vet is right.Some will happily use your tablet but others will not be happy after all you are cutting their profit margin. And how can you be sure they haven't added something to the bill to compensate for this. Just pay them to do the job properly as it is the documentation that is the most important thing for the vet to get right.


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

the thing is i will have five boarder terriers with me so if i get it wrong it could turn out very expensive


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

zedman - where are you going in France?


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

don,t know yet pal, planning a ten week trip from sep  hopefully down the east of france over to italy to see my sister then down to spain for a month then back up the west coast of france.
can't wait


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

zedman said:


> the thing is i will have five boarder terriers with me so if i get it wrong it could turn out very expensive


In that case, spend a night on your way back to Calais at this aire:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=505

Use the vet just around the corner, he charged us €15 inclusive for a Westie earlier this year. You might even get a quantity discount. :lol:


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

I used the same vet as Gaspode recommends.We took our own Drontal,bought online,and the lady vet said most people do bring their own nowadays and it is an extra charge on top of the 15€ advertised in their window if you don't.
This is the cheapest you will find,I have paid up to 90€ before when a vet insisted on an injection instead of tablet !

Helen


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

the vet in le havre cost me 65 euros.for a westie in june this year.i had no option of another vet as i was catching the ferry.and that was for an injection as molly kept spitting the tablet out of her mouth, 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tessajoe said:


> the vet in le havre cost me 65 euros.for a westie in june this year.i had no option of another vet as i was catching the ferry.and that was for an injection as molly kept spitting the tablet out of her mouth, 8O


In which case the vet didn't know how to give a dog a tablet! :roll:

Should you post the name of that vet in case anyone else suffers in the same way?

Dogs do spit out tablets if they can - no surprise there! :roll: Unless the vet saw it as a golden opportunity to fleece you, he certainly should not have had a problem with your dog.

Dave


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Our Daisy spits the tablet out too so in June I bought a small pack of cat food from Lidl and asked the vet if I could disguise the tablet in the food
and he agreed.I had tried Daisy with a bit as a taster beforehand and,being a dog,she thought cat food was great.

Helen


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

With all our dogs we have wrapped The tablet in a slice of ham, doesn't touch the sides.

Roy


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Always taken our own tablets. Now we opt for the standard tablets and not the chewable ones as our dogs won't eat them! Tablets go down a treat if disguised in a chunk of cheese!

Keith - here's another vet for the database: -

Dr Delphine LACAZE
Dr Jean-Pierre LEROUX
Clinique Veterinaire
6, Boulevard Thibaud de Champagne
77600 Bussy St Georges

Tel 01 64 66 84 84

Mon - Fri 0830 - 1200 and 1400 - 1930 
Sat 0830 - 1200 and 1400 - 1700

Parking on the road outside in a leafy residential area
Some english spoken
We went on spec and were seen immediately
Took own Milbemax (and cheese!) and paid 33 euros for one small border collie (12.5kg). Jess was given a very thorough examination - much to her disgust!

10 minutes from Disneyland Paris (2 junctions on A4)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

OwnedbyCollies - Thanks for the info - details added to Google Map - http://goo.gl/maps/AInyc


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

tessajoe said:


> the vet in le havre cost me 65 euros.for a westie in june this year.i had no option of another vet as i was catching the ferry.and that was for an injection as molly kept spitting the tablet out of her mouth, 8O


i have just looked at my bank staement and i was wrong he charged me 59.61 eoros. 
consultation 36.46 
injection simple 14.63 
total 51.09

medicaments,vetes diverses le 21/05/2013 8.52

total du 59.61.

i said 65 euros.sorry my mistake .still its very over the top i think.

clinique veterinaire doumer 
51 rue paul doumer-76600 le havre


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks for that every one  like i said with five dogs i need to get it right the first time, what tabs do i need when ordering on line ?
thanks again ian


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Must contain" Praziquantel".
Drontal Plus is a safe bet as is universally available. Not a bad price from Pets at Home either.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We highly recommend the vets
Vet St. Nicolas Dr Patrick Pattyn
at Forges Les Eaux

Excellent
reasonable charge
and good English
and an excellent sense of humour.
a friends dog is very old and nervous
he was so amazingly patient in coaxing her to take the tablet.

Kev and sue


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Kev1 said:


> We highly recommend the vets
> Vet St. Nicolas Dr Patrick Pattyn
> at Forges Les Eaux
> 
> ...


This is the chap that moaned that I had only rang for an appointment 24hrs earlier ! He then proceeded to inject into my dogs spine at his rear causing much distress.

I still regret allowing this to happen, he does speak excellent English and I can understand the ladies liking him, but never again.

Roy


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

I usually order from www.medicanimal.com at £1.90 per tablet of Drontal Plus with free delivery.

However have just found that Tesco Direct do a 12 pack for £17.29 with free delivery.

You need 1 tablet per 10kg of dogs body weight.They are easy to break in half.

Helen


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Kev1 said:


> We highly recommend the vets
> Vet St. Nicolas Dr Patrick Pattyn
> at Forges Les Eaux
> 
> ...


We have always taken our own medication and I have used this vet on three occasions before. It has never been more than 26 euros. He usually wraps the tablet up in a piece of what looks like doggy chocolate. Anyhow it goes down pretty smartish. I have never actually seen Patrick, only an assistant and we have always been satisfied with the visit.

This year I did not come back up the west side of France but came via Luxembourg/Belgium. Becuase there is now a much bigger window for the treatemt, we stopped off at the vets in Diekirch, again it was only 26 euros with our own medication.

I think it is better to take it with you, at least you then have the option whether to use it or not.

peedee


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

just checked tesco direct and there out of stock  just my luck !!! no worries iv'e got time to sort it before i go, at least i know what im'e doing now..........priceless


----------



## bigbadbarry (May 2, 2013)

If you need cheap veterinary medication try www.vet-medic.com
They are a sister company of ours and are probably the cheapest you'll find.

Great info on vets in Calais area - thanks I hope to be going continental in late September.

Tony


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We found the vet admirable and have been 3 times so far
and he was wonderful with all our dogs

When we rang 3 days ahead and asked for an appointment on the following Monday it was a bank holiday unbenown to us and he offered to come in on his day off . We didnt take him up on it as we had enough time to go the next day tuesday morning.

Kev


----------

